# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  أم تذبح طفليها لطلبهما التنزه فى إجازة نصف العام

## هويدا

شهدت منطقة كامب شيزار بالإسكندرية جريمة قتل بشعة، حيث قامت أم بقتل طفليها الاثنين بعد أن ذبحتهما بسكين، عقابا لهما على طلبهما التنزه في إجازة نصف العام الدراسي.

وكانت مباحث قسم شرطة باب شرقي قد تلقت بلاغا من أميرة سعيد إبراهيم بالعثور على جثتي نجليها الصغيرين وهما: يوسف محمد يوسف (10 سنوات)، ومريم محمد يوسف (5 سنوات)، مذبوحين بالشقة سكنهم بشارع عبد المنعم سند بمنطقة كامب شيزار، حيث أنها تركتهما بالشقة وذهبت لشراء حاجات المنزل، وعند عودتها عثرت على جثتيهما.

وأفاد والد الطفلين -محمد يوسف - بذات ما أفادت به الأم، مضيفا أنه ليست بينه وبين أحد أي خلافات.

وقامت المباحث الجنائية بإجراء تحرياتها التي كشفت عن مفاجأة مذهلة، وهي أن الأم هي التي قتلت ابنيها.

تم إلقاء القبض على الأم، 42 سنة، حيث اعترفت بأنها قد وقعت بينها وبين نجليها مشادة كلامية بسبب عدم قيام الطفلين بمساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية، بالإضافة إلى إصرارهما على الخروج للتنزه خارج المنزل في إجازتهما الدراسية بمنتصف العام، مما أصاب الأم بحالة نفسية وشعور بالضغط النفسي الحاد، فقامت بإحضار قطعة من القماش وقامت بخنق طفلها يوسف، 10 سنوات، وأثناء مقاومته لها قامت بإحضار سكين وذبحته. وأثناء ذلك شاهدتها ابنتها الصغرى مريم - 5 سنوات - فصرخت، فقامت الأم بذبحها هي الأخرى حتى لا يفتضح أمرها.

تمت إحالة الأم للنيابة العامة، والتي قررت حبسها أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيقات.

المصدر 
الأهرام

 :Poster Oops:

----------

